
Ask HN: How do I learn math for problem solving in CS? - saken
My CS career started from High School, where I learned data structures and algorithms, and used them in problem solving competitions&#x2F;olympiads and I still do (ACM-ICPC, TopCoder). I feel confident in applying these data structures and algorithms to a real world problems.
Since I&#x27;m passionate in problem solving. But I feel that I&#x27;m missing one important thing - math. Math (Number Theory, Probability, Geometry and every topic CS student should now in this field) which will help one to come up with a solution and make one able to prove this solution. 
If you know how can I fill this gap, or materials which will help me to do that, please, share them with me. 
I really want to become better at problem solving.
Thanks in advance!<p>PS. I am novice here. If someone else already asked a similar question, please, send the link and I will delete this post.
======
tkosan
How well do you understand the kind of elementary algebra equation solving
that is taught in high school? If you don't understand it well enough to write
a program that can solve easier elementary algebra equations, then learning
how to write a program like this is a great way to start learning how math
works.

If you are interested in discussing this topic, feel free to contact me using
the email address that is in my profile.

~~~
saken
I've sent you email. Thank you!

------
iampoul
Maybe Stanford got some courses on iTunes U, and properly other universities,
i just use stanford for CS courses. :)

~~~
saken
oh, thank you! I will check it out.

